# Modern Mods and Mod Kits



## Stew (20/8/20)

A general question for your opinion please. Modern Mods and Mod Kits of all the different brands, are they all much the same regarding quality and reliability "Toyotas and VW's" and should one therefore shop by price and obviously cosmetics you prefer or is it worth paying a premium on some because they are Rolls Royce's and will last for longer (If you don't crash them.)?
(Added Extra, Locally available equipment.)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (20/8/20)

Stew said:


> A general question for your opinion please. Modern Mods and Mod Kits of all the different brands, are they all much the same regarding quality and reliability "Toyotas and VW's" and should one therefore shop by price and obviously cosmetics you prefer or is it worth paying a premium on some because they are Rolls Royce's and will last for longer (If you don't crash them.)?


I think it’s a matter of how you look after your mod because the general quality of mods has indeed improved over the years. 
I’ve had this mod since August 2017 and i have bought upgrade tubes and a upgrade electronic component for it but I have 3 now and i use them daily. 

This mod however was bought at rolls Royce prices and it is superior in my opinion. 11ml capacity and I switched from 18650 to 21700 batteries with some accessories that became available.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (20/8/20)

Christos said:


> I think it’s a matter of how you look after your mod because the general quality of mods has indeed improved over the years.
> I’ve had this mod since August 2017 and i have bought upgrade tubes and a upgrade electronic component for it but I have 3 now and i use them daily.
> 
> This mod however was bought at rolls Royce prices and it is superior in my opinion. 11ml capacity and I switched from 18650 to 21700 batteries with some accessories that became available.
> ...


See here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/moddog-pulsar-squonker.t41687/
Unfortunately i did contact the manufacturers to get another 2 earlier this year but they did not have the electronic component to complete the mod in the configuration I wanted so I skipped the purchase.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (20/8/20)

As an after though @Stew my wife used a bulletproof mod (the pico) for a few years and the issue was the battery cap threading seemed to be not threading properly after many months and the base of the mod was scratched etc.
The threading most likely went "off" because not many people stop and think they may strip threads or damage threads when applying too much force.

She is currently using a Vaporesso gen mod and the mod still looks fantastic and she has been using it for more than 6 months. This mod has a magnetic battery door and seems to be holding up better but now she is tearing battery wraps so I have to rewrap her batteries monthly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/20)

IMO when it comes to regulated mods they all perform pretty much identically in power (wattage mode). This is assuming that you are comparing similar battery configurations. Some might over or under-read resistance but this is not an issue as you can adjust according to your vaping style. In the past some mods hesitated slightly before firing but this issue has been resolved in every mod I've used in the past couple of years.

When it comes to "quality" it is clearly up to the individual. As I have claimed the quality of the vape experience in power mode, which is what the majority of us use, is very similar. Some may argue that "quality" mods use better materials, look better and may last longer. One cane buy several cheap mods for the price of a "quality"mod. If one or more dies or gets lost/stolen you have a few others to replace it.

I have several run of the mill mods which have lasted five years and are still working . I have also had a few die (mostly due to repeated dropping).

I enjoy getting new mods. Around sixty in almost six years of vaping. In the early days there were definite improvements and newer mods were usually better than the mods they replaced. There were also new trends such as mechs, squonking, AIOs, Pods, Mod Mods etc. Now that the Pod plague seems to be nearing an end it remains to be seen where the manufacturers will go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

Christos said:


> As an after though @Stew my wife used a bulletproof mod (the pico) for a few years and the issue was the battery cap threading seemed to be not threading properly after many months and the base of the mod was scratched etc.
> The threading most likely went "off" because not many people stop and think they may strip threads or damage threads when applying too much force.
> 
> She is currently using a Vaporesso gen mod and the mod still looks fantastic and she has been using it for more than 6 months. This mod has a magnetic battery door and seems to be holding up better but now she is tearing battery wraps so I have to rewrap her batteries monthly.


Thanks very much. Are you removing batteries to charge? I only charge in the device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (20/8/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. Are you removing batteries to charge? I only charge in the device.


Yes,
I only charge in a charger so that I can see the parameters of my batteries i.e. the internal resistance and also the charge each battery takes. I do this as an early warning if there is anything "wrong" with a battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (20/8/20)

I second @Puff the Magic Dragon. All the recent mods perform pretty well with no issues whatsoever if you vape in variable wattage mode. Reason why I sold all my DNA and Yihi devices and kept my average market awesome looking mods (very subjective) except for my Mirage because I already dropped a few times and I still like the looks and feel of it.
In short, performance is pretty much comparable so its more a matter of taste and personal preferences. If you want to break the bank, there is no limit!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/8/20)

I couldn't possibly disagree more with regards to quality coming down to the user. I've opened tens of mods. Definitely over 50 different kinds. You can tell straight away that some mods were quite literally designed to fail. Wires and chips that look held onto the boards with tape and chewing gum. Then you get mods that look like they'd survive the trinity bomb blast. 

There are definitely without any room for disagreement MAJOR differences in build quality. 

If you open up a Dicodes mod they use solid metal WIRE. The kind of wire that's too thick to use for coils. Then you open a smok or eLeaf ijust device and they've got wispy wires that you could literally floss with. 

Performance I will yield and say that the differences are small and definitely open for debate. Especially the argument of "it fires faster". Maybe it does, but that doesn't make it worth the massive price hike. But build quality is very very much not something that can be overlooked.

Cheap devices may last long if babied. But your phone won't just suddenly stop working when you drop it for the 25th time. And your vape shouldn't stop working either.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I couldn't possibly disagree more with regards to quality coming down to the user. I've opened tens of mods. Definitely over 50 different kinds. You can tell straight away that some mods were quite literally designed to fail. Wires and chips that look held onto the boards with tape and chewing gum. Then you get mods that look like they'd survive the trinity bomb blast.
> 
> There are definitely without any room for disagreement MAJOR differences in build quality.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. Would you be prepared to mention the ones you deem to have a better build quality on the circuitry? I am sure many would be interested, I am.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (20/8/20)

just get a mech, nothing breaks

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/8/20)

With respect @Chickenstrip I think that you somewhat missed the point. As I said, " ... that "quality" mods use better materials, look better and may last longer." Perhaps I shouldn't have included "looks better" because that aspect is subjective (see @Grand Guru 's comment above).

I don't think that anyone would disagree that the best way to sell an expensive mod is to provide "better quality wrt materials and longevity.

Here is one point where I disagree with you where you say that :



Chickenstrip said:


> Then you open a smok or eLeaf ijust device and they've got wispy wires that you could literally floss with.



In some of these mods this may be the case, but definitely not all. After reading your comment I took a look at some of DJLsb Vapes' teardown videos. He is well known as being perhaps the most technically orientated reviewer.

Take the following random Smok review as an example. He describes the wiring as "big and beefy and also the soldering of the wire pretty well done". Wrt the board he say that he likes what he sees (soldering,layout etc). This 2018 video was done at a time when Smok mods had a reputation for issues. This is no longer the case.



If you want to look at the eleaf Pico's internals take a look at this 2016 video.



My only motivation to reply to your comments is that I wouldn't want new vapers to think that all Eleaf and Smok products are designed to fail and have dental floss wiring.

There are many of us on this forum who have five year old Eleaf Pico mods. The fact that the original Pico is still sold today is a reflection of it's durability and deserved popularity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/8/20)

To use your example of cars, you even get within a range a model or two that is either superior to the rest or you get a bad batch that just spontaneously catch fire for no reason... you also get the cheapies that outperforms the luxury models and then you get the classics... the market and options are just sooooo big that you will have to do some sort of research if you are looking for something specific.

But yes, there are brands that have been around the block and have had their runs of bad batches and good batches and they tend to try and better the first with the next (like the cellphone market). If DUAL MODS are the trend, everyone starts making it, if PODS trend, everyone makes it... it is just finding the one that you like and that works the best for you for the longest period of time without having to fix or replace it. If you are looking for a dual 18650 mod, test the market, check prices, check options, go and watch as many reviews as you can on it, read blogs and ask questions (on forums like this or walking in to your local vape shop). There is always going to be that one guy that prefers a Voopoo and his best friend prefers a Vaporesso. If you have not seen the name on a device as yet, it is possible that it is either old, new, unknown or elite, but you will be able to get info about it somewhere.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger (21/8/20)

There is a of course another take on this. Many people will not ague that a HE mod or tank or device will be superior to a less expensive one (generally) but will have a penchant for new shiny things on a regular basis.

Based on that they will rather have more shiny things that they are not too concerned if they get broken or lost. Some will be the other way and have the "buy once" attitude.

Then you have the personalities that have to have the latest and greatest versus the the functional guys. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it)

I personally fall into the functional range. When I take a mod out with me, I always have a back up, usually in the form of a mech and an inexpensive tank. I could care less about a Hex ohm or DNA mod as long as I can get my fix from the devices at hand.

I would love a new Ford Mustang, but I am not going to buy one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (21/8/20)

Stranger said:


> There is a of course another take on this. Many people will not ague that a HE mod or tank or device will be superior to a less expensive one (generally) but will have a penchant for new shiny things on a regular basis.
> 
> Based on that they will rather have more shiny things that they are not too concerned if they get broken or lost. Some will be the other way and have the "buy once" attitude.
> 
> ...



Second that

It's all about priorities

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (21/8/20)

Stranger said:


> There is a of course another take on this. Many people will not ague that a HE mod or tank or device will be superior to a less expensive one (generally) but will have a penchant for new shiny things on a regular basis.
> 
> Based on that they will rather have more shiny things that they are not too concerned if they get broken or lost. Some will be the other way and have the "buy once" attitude.
> 
> ...


I am also in the functional bracket and would rather spend my money on something once to last as long as possible, hence this thread and the purpose of it to discover which mod is going to be the best value for money for a durable item.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

vicTor said:


> just get a mech, nothing breaks









This is the one i would go for, solid build quality! The included atty is non too shabby either!
Hopefully @vicTor won't sue me me for copyright!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

Stew said:


> I am also in the functional bracket and would rather spend my money on something once to last as long as possible, hence this thread and the purpose of it to discover which mod is going to be the best value for money for a durable item.


In general i would say it's a good idea to buy something that's been released for about 6 months and still is regarded as a very good reliable device. It will be cheaper than when first released and manufacturers want their products reviewing before, on or just after release so the one thing a reviewer can not be certain about is durability, something might seem very durable but 3 months down the line there could develop a common issue with the device!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/8/20)

If you stay away from proprietary hardware (coils, tanks, pods), they all perform pretty much the same way, and will last you long enough depending on how you treat the device, most of them are not meant to be dropped, soaked in juice etc

I think the differences I've seen in high-end small batch mods are their finishes and materials, mass market mod makers want to run a profit at a price point that sells. 

Also depends on how hard you run the chips in them, chain vaping, high wattages, will all naturally eventually burn out the chips.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (21/8/20)

Timwis said:


> This is the one i would go for, solid build quality! The included atty is non too shabby either!
> Hopefully @vicTor won't sue me me for copyright!



...lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/8/20)

Stew said:


> I am also in the functional bracket and would rather spend my money on something once to last as long as possible, hence this thread and the purpose of it to discover which mod is going to be the best value for money for a durable item.


Then you should start by never buying anything with an internal battery, and never charge in the mod. Get a external charger and a mod that can use removable batteries that you charge on your charger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)

Stew said:


> I am also in the functional bracket and would rather spend my money on something once to last as long as possible, hence this thread and the purpose of it to discover which mod is going to be the best value for money for a durable item.


Then buy yourself an Aegis legend mod... unbreakable. I gave mine to my brother who has a tendency f throwing whatever is in his hand when he gets angry and he is still thanking me for it.
Edit: his furniture and wife aren’t

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Hi @Stew

You brought up a good topic

I've had several mods over the years - I tend to buy a lot fewer devices that many of the enthusiastic folk - I like to buy what I think I am going to like best - and then I tend to keep it for a long time.

I must say that most of my regulated mods have lasted me a very long time with very few faults

I do look after my gear - I dont chuck it around and try not drop it - but most have taken an accidental fall or two.

Most of my mods have lasted multiple years. For devices costing R500-R1,000 I think that's good value.

Here are the devices that are going for multiple years:

Pico - no faults whatsover - have been charging using onboard charging to avoid having to take the batt out each time. This is a trooper of note
Sigelei 100 plus - what a device - been going for about 5 years without a sausage of a problem
Evic VTC Mini - also going for years - not even a single ounce of a problem - this one I take out the battery each time and make use of an external charger
iStick 50 - man, this is an incredible device - the fire button occasionally doesnt work, so you have to press it agian - but other than that it has lasted about 5 years. Those who know me will know that this is my outdoor and car device - goes with me wherever - and it has never failed. Amazing because the internal battery has held up incredibly well. I can't say I notice it's lifespan or ability to hold a charge has deteriorated. If it has then its slight - not a problem
Hotcig 150 - this device is also incredible - hasnt skipped a beat and is used all the time. I charge the batteries externally.
istick 20 - this is an incredible trooper. Also goes with me wherever. I have a spare but am waiting for this one to die. Well it hasnt - it goes and goes and goes. Not a single problem. Internal battery has held up. Also about 5 years of daily service. Could be 4 yrs. But its a really reliable device. I use this for my little Evod. No sleeve to make it smooth if it goes in my pocket
These are all older devices which I doubt are available today - but their manufacturers have done well in my opinion. Most of my regulated mods live in a sleeve except for the istick 20. So maybe that has helped to cushion knocks etc.

The only mods that have failed on me or have had problems are a very old first gen SMOK 50W device - cant remember the name - but it stopped working. And then my Billet Box - despite working fantastically - it drains the battery if you leave a battery in for a few days without using it. None of my other mods have that issue.

Overall I am very impressed with the reliability I have experienced from my regulated mods




From left to right
- Sigelei 100+
- Hotcig 150
- Evic VTC Mini
- istick 20

(Pico and istick50 are not here with me for the pic)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (21/8/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Then you should start by never buying anything with an internal battery, and never charge in the mod. Get a external charger and a mod that can use removable batteries that you charge on your charger


Noted. Thanks. Get a external charger and a mod that can use removable batteries that you charge on your charger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (21/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Then buy yourself an Aegis legend mod... unbreakable. I gave mine to my brother who has a tendency f throwing whatever is in his hand when he gets angry and he is still thanking me for it.
> Edit: his furniture and wife aren’t
> View attachment 204917


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (21/8/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @Stew
> 
> You brought up a good topic
> 
> ...


Thanks. Nice collection and helpful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Stew said:


> Noted. Thanks. Get a external charger and a mod that can use removable batteries that you charge on your charger.



You definitely need good batteries and a good charger @Stew 
But as I have shown from my experiences with the istick20 and istick50, internal battery mods can be fine too. I like them because taking out the batteries and inserting them each time can become a chore - plus if the bays are tight you end up ripping off the battery coverings and then it can become quite dangerous. Easy to do it with care - but when you in a hurry it can happen that an older battery wrap gets torn - then you need to recover your batteries - so you need to buy battery wraps and a hairdryer. Lol.

And so it goes on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (21/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> With respect @Chickenstrip I think that you somewhat missed the point. As I said, " ... that "quality" mods use better materials, look better and may last longer." Perhaps I shouldn't have included "looks better" because that aspect is subjective (see @Grand Guru 's comment above).
> 
> I don't think that anyone would disagree that the best way to sell an expensive mod is to provide "better quality wrt materials and longevity.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (21/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Then buy yourself an Aegis legend mod... unbreakable. I gave mine to my brother who has a tendency f throwing whatever is in his hand when he gets angry and he is still thanking me for it.
> Edit: his furniture and wife aren’t
> View attachment 204917


Battle tank mods for sure... In any search where durability and solid functionality are the primary requirements, these beasts will always be near the top of the list. They are getting older, so you might get one for a good price. If you want something smaller, don't mind the higher price and don't require the dual battery power, have a look at the new Aegis Max too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

